# A couple from a local portrait lighting class



## Digitalis (Mar 11, 2006)

We had a chance to photograph some very beautiful women today during the annual portrait lighting class at our local brazoria county photo club. Although we had studio lighting set up I used ambient light from a nearby window for these.

Let me know what you think.

















Thanks for looking.


----------



## Alison (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow, that first photo is amazing. They are both good, and I'm very impressed with your use of natural light here. Their eyes are stunning in both, really fantastic shots!


----------



## AIRIC (Mar 11, 2006)

Very nice captures.

Eric


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 11, 2006)

Digitalis said:
			
		

> Although we had studio lighting set up I used ambient light from a nearby window for these.


:thumbup:

Beautiful work on 1 and 2!


----------



## Dawn Roberts (Mar 11, 2006)

Excellent.  Her eyes look amazing in #2..but all 3 are wonderful!


----------



## ClarkKent (Mar 13, 2006)

Nice work.  Good use of the light.


----------



## photo gal (Mar 13, 2006)

Lovely Photos!!  Great job!  : )


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 13, 2006)

I absolutely love #'s 1 and 2.  They as stunning in every way.  The DOF is perfect and I could on and on about how great they are!


----------



## n2photos (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow that first one is amazing.  Her eyes...the colors.  WOW!!!!

Wish I could find some local classes around here.

GREAT WORK!!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 13, 2006)

I see my exact thoughts expressed in Alison's reply. She is saying just what I wanted to say!!


----------



## JonK (Mar 14, 2006)

well done....beautiful woman and beautiful light...no. 2 roks. very well composed images


----------



## M @ k o (Mar 14, 2006)

Great use of Ambient light. And yes, #2 rocks !


----------



## elsaspet (Mar 14, 2006)

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## saulmr (Mar 14, 2006)

Great shots!


----------



## xion (Mar 16, 2006)

The #1 picture is excellent, both in tone and lighting. Pix #3  may look more glamorous with some soft / diffusion filters.


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Mar 16, 2006)

Im a fan of natural lighting myself!  You have the WOW factor from me on #1!!


----------

